# Beginner... Where to start?



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

i f i were you i would go to a bow shop, find out what your draw length is, see how much you can pull and feel comfortable with most bows now a day have a adjustable D.L so it will still fit you later. and the weight is adjustable also...shoot as many as possible.. if money is a issue find one you like, then look for one on here in the classy used it will save you a ton of money and even may have sights/ rest/ etc.etc for a small price.hope this helps mike


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

Traditional bows are harder to shoot accurately as a rule. A compound bow is easier to hold while aiming and most can be adjusted for draw length and weight. 
My cousin is 13 and about your size, we just ordered her a Bear Apprentice. It can be adjusted from 20-60 lbs so it's easy to learn and advance as your confidence and strength builds. It was about $370 (Canadian), so on top of that you need arrows and a release aid. 
Good luck, keep reading, and I hope you enjoy your time flinging arrows. 
Jim


----------

